# anyone know where to get cheap wire mesh from? and what size



## andy20146 (Aug 20, 2011)

as the title says, apart from it missed out the "what size would be suitable for mice"  . dont really need a full roll but suppose would be better...I've been told you can get strips of it?? cheers


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I got mine from Homebase, outside in the garden section. I can't remember quite how much it was, about £5-6 quid I think. I don't know what size is suitable, I just know it when I see it.....the small squares :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the size is 1/4 " x 1/4" and it's called twilweld.You can buy it in rolls from ebay and farm shops or most large diy centres do it in 3' panels.Wickes,the depot etc.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought a sheet of mesh with 5mm squares that was just under 1m long for £5 from B&Q  At a stretch it's been enough to make 10 converted boxes


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a 24"x48" roll of 1/4"x1/4" for 10$ at Lowes... but I'm in the USA, not sure where you are, friend.


----------



## andy20146 (Aug 20, 2011)

SarahC said:


> the size is 1/4 " x 1/4" and it's called twilweld.You can buy it in rolls from ebay and farm shops or most large diy centres do it in 3' panels.Wickes,the depot etc.


Hi thanks for your reply, I have just looked up twilweld on ebay & google and found nothing. any chance you could copy & paste me a link? cheers.


----------



## andy20146 (Aug 20, 2011)

hyshqa said:


> I bought a sheet of mesh with 5mm squares that was just under 1m long for £5 from B&Q  At a stretch it's been enough to make 10 converted boxes


thanks for the reply - any chance you could send me a link to find it as I can't seem to.


----------



## andy20146 (Aug 20, 2011)

SarahC said:


> the size is 1/4 " x 1/4" and it's called twilweld.You can buy it in rolls from ebay and farm shops or most large diy centres do it in 3' panels.Wickes,the depot etc.


in your own opinion, do you consider these to be suitable for mice and do you think that the young could escape? I want to convert about 4-5 tubs to provide better ventilation. here is the link : http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/187723


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

13mm is definately too big. This one however is perfect! http://www.wickes.co.uk/mesh-panel/invt/187720/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

as above.If the babies can get their head through,which they can,the body will pass through.You need 6mm.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GALVANISED-WI ... 4cf825e279


----------

